# Bachforellen im kleinen Bach



## angler patrick (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da uns im letzten Jahr viele von unseren Forellen gestorben sind und wir diesen Teich dieses Jahr als Karpfenteich nutzen wollen, haben wir uns nach einem anderen Gewässer für Forellen umgesehen. Jetzt heute haben wir ein Angebot von einem kleinen Bach bekommen. 
Der Bach ist ca. 2km lang und 50 cm bis 1m breit. Wasser ist auch immer vorhanden, da wir diesen Bach kennen. Es sind ein paar kleine Wasserfälle und Stromschnellen vorhanden und tiefere Löcher bis zu 50cm tief, im durchschnitt ist er so 30 cm tief. Also eigentlich perfekt für Bachforellen. Und jetzt die Frage: wie viele Bachforellen können wir da eigentlich einsetzen? Da ich nicht weiß ob genug Insekten und anderes Zeug vorhanden ist. Wie könnte man das nach schauen ob Insekten drin leben? Der Vorpächter hat übrigens auch schon Forellen eingesetzt und es sind auch noch ein paar drin, haben heute schon welche wegschwimmen sehen (Größe konnte man nicht erkennen)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten

MFG


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Normal brauchste keine besetzen,sondern nur sinnvioll entnehmen,#
du wirst ein Gefühl dafür kriegen was raus kann und was von alleine hochkommt.

Nicht nur die Nahrung bestimmt das Aufkommen,sondern auch die Unterstände.
Aber hier mal ein link für deine Nahrungsfrage
http://www.fliessgewaesserbewertung.de/
vg


----------



## angler patrick (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ok, aber ich weis nicht wie viele der Vorpächter noch drin gelassen. Wie könnte ich das denn prüfen, denn er lebt etwas weiter weg, da er jetzt weggezogen ist, können wir ihn nicht fragen.
Unterstände sind eigentlich auch vorhanden, aber danke für den Link werde mich morgen damit mal befassen, da ich dann noch wohin muss.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Der Bach ist ja net groß,und sagtest ja selber das du welche weghuschen hast sehen...
Ziehste halt mal die Schleichschuhe an und beobachtest das Gewässer.
Kannst ja auch Probefänge mir kukö mit schonhaken und/oder kunstfliege machern.


Besetzen in so kleinen Gewässern ist meist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Ziel sollte es sein,das jeder Unterstand besetzt ist,durch nat. reproduktion,und maßvolle entnahme.
Hat sich der bafobestand von alleine erst mal eingependelt,haben neue Besatzforellen eh kaum noch ne chance,da die Bafo ja als revierfisch kaum Neuankömmlinge duldet,und diese also immer weiter in ungünstige abschnitte verdrängt-

Eine einfache methode Nährtiere aufzuspüren ist,steine umdrehen,besser noch nen engmaschigen Käscher dahinterhalten,und einfach mal schauen was so am Gewässergrund rummacht


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

meiner Ansicht nach ist in so einem Gewässer Besatz rausgeschmisssenes Geld. Dazu wird der Schaden in Bezug auf die natürlichen Bestände vermutlich größer sein, als der Nutzen und der Angelspaß ist in so einem Gewässer auch mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## angler patrick (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also gut dann werde ich mal Schonhaken rausholen und das Gewässer mal ein wenig ablaufen. Danke für die Antworten. Besetzten werden wir dann nicht.


----------



## feko (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo,momentan is halt Schonzeit 
Aber wenn die rum is,leg los.
Und nicht mit wurm und co fischen.
So kannste kleine super releasen,und große kommen ab in die Pfanne.
Was auch wichtig ist,das du regelmässig eine größere entnimmst,da grade adulte Forellen sehr kannibalisch sind.So kommt meist immer genug Brut hoch.
viel spaß mit deinem Gewässer,
und mit der Zeit kriegste ein Gefühl was du entnehmen kannst-völig ohne Besatz


----------



## Silberreiher (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo, 

ich befische auch hin und wieder so einen kleinen Bach; ebenfalls guter selbstreproduzierender Wildfischbestand: Bachforelle und Äsche. 

Wenn die Vermehrung der Fische funktioniert, und die funktioniert in so einem Bach meist gut, wenn er weitgehend naturbelassen ist, würde ich auf keinen Fall besetzen. 
Dann sind es nämlich Wildfische, die genetisch optimal an die speziellen Bedingungen dieses Bachs angepasst sind. Jeder Besatz verwässert dann nur den Genpool, und macht ihn meist schlechter. Meistens können die besetzten Forellen auf Dauer eh nicht mit den natürlich abgewachsenen dort mithalten. 

Ich finde die Fischerei an solchen Bächlein immer sehr schön und auch herausfordernd, so leicht ist das nämlich nicht, gerade wenn es Wildfische sind. Und oft hat man schöne Überraschungen, weil man denkt gar nicht, was für Ausnahmefische so ein kleines Gewässer manchmal hervorbringt. 

Ich persönlich fische ausnahmslos mit der Fliege, und mit angedrückten Widerhaken, bzw. Schonhaken. Das ist optimal für so einen Bach. Weil Spinnfischen, oder Posen oder Sbirolino-Fischen ist an so einem Bächlein weit weniger geeignet, als Fliegenfischen... Probiers doch auch mal aus, falls noch kein Fliegenfischer bist!

Meinem Vorredner möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen, was Schonhaken und angedrückte Widerhaken betrifft. Damit schonst den "Kindergarten" im Bach bestmöglich und kannst untermaßige schonend zurücksetzen. Du wirst dadurch nicht mehr Fische verlieren, du solltest nur beim Drill darauf achten dass die Schnur immer gespannt bleibt. 

Auch was den Köder betrifft hat er recht: kleine Fische schlucken Würmer und Naturköder viel zu tief, und sind dann verangelt. Das geht dann auf Dauer an die Substanz der Fischpopulation. 

Falls du das Fliegenfischen (noch?) nicht beherrscht, würd ichs an deiner Stelle mit künstlichen Trocken, oder Nassfliegen oder Nymphen an der Wasserkugel versuchen...

Viel Freude an deinem Bach
wünscht

Daniel

PS: Fische die zurückgesetzt werden sollen, nur mit nassen Händen anfassen, sonst zerstörst die Schleimschicht, und machst sie anfällig für Pilzerkrankungen, aber ich denke das weißt du eh...

Ach, noch was: du wolltest wissen ob genug Insekten in so einem Bach leben. Als Fliegenfischer kann ich dir sagen, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen! Egal wie groß so ein Gewässer ist es gibt immer ausreichend Inseltennahrung für die dort lebenden Fische. Und zwar entweder am/im Grund, schwebend im Wasser, oder schlüpfend, oder Eier legend auf dem Wasser. Du kannst mal Steine umdrehen, oft findest du da Insekten, angehaftete Köcherfliegenlarven kleine Krebslein, etc.. Man kann auch mit einem Mini-Kescher, sieht aus wie ein Teesieb, und gibts meist bei Aquaristik-Bedarf, das Insektenvorkommen im Wasser prüfen, indem man ihn ei nfach reinhält, und schaut, was im Sieb hängt... Auch Landinsekten, Käfer, Heuschrecken etc... fallen von der Böschung immer genug ins Wasser.. Ganz zu schweigen von Schlammwürmern, Schnakenlarven etc etc.... 
Interessant wäre auch, ob Kleinfischarten  wie Hasel, etc im Gewässer vorkommen: dann ist der Tisch für Forellen sowieso reich gedeckt. Meist gibt es in solchen Forellenbächen auch Mühlkoppen in genügender Zahl. Eine Lieblingsnahrung großer Forellen! Auch Krebse sind eine Lieblingsnahrung großer Fische. Aber auch hier bitte auf den Bach selbst vertrauen, und nicht irgendwas reinbesetzen. Da bringst du meist mehr durcheinander, als dass es nutzt...


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Aber da er schreibt dass bereits der Vorbesitzer besetzt hat ist davon auszugehen dass sämtlich Theorien über den natürlichen bestand und Reproduktion bereits hinfällig sind.
Dann ist es nämlich kein Naturbestand mit angepaßten Fischen mehr....


----------



## Silberreiher (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo Grubenreiner, 

das hab ich überlesen, da hast du recht! Allerdings besteht in solchen Fällen trotzdem Hoffnung auf eine, zumindest relativ gesehen, Wildfischpopulation. 

Es gibt Untersuchungen dass sich in Wildfischpopulationen eingekreuzte Besatzfischgene nach etlichen Generationen wieder "rauskreuzen", und zwar viel schneller und deutlicher als man denkt. Da die lokale Wildfischvariante immer einen Tick besser angepasst ist an das Gewässer, als der Besatz, setzen deren Gene sich über natürliche Selektion und über mehrere Generationen immer mehr durch. Letztendlich bleiben von den Besatzfischgenen kaum noch welche in der Population...

Man kennt solche Rückkreuzungen zur Wildform auch aus der Botanik oder sonst bei Säugetieren. 

Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ein Großonkel von mir hatte bis vor etwa 15 Jahren auch ein paar Kilometer eines alten Mühlbaches gepachtet. Der Bach war zwischen einen und zwei Meter breit und im Schnitt etwa 20 bis 30 Zentimeter tief. Grade in den Gumpen, unterhalb kleiner Wehre und vor allem der alten Mühle deutlich Tiefer.

In dem Alter, in dem er mich damals mitgenommen hat, interessierte mich Besatz usw. noch überhaupt nicht. Da der Bach durch Wälder und Wiesen floss war so richtiges Pirschangeln (Fortbewegung auf den Brustwarzen) nötig.

Gefischt wurde nur mit der Fliege - oder wenn es um die Entnahme ging mit größeren Köderfischen, die an ner Wasserkugel zu den Hotspots getrieben sind. 

Es war eine geile Fischerei - kannst dich auf was freuen an deinem Bach.


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Und wer keine extra Fliegenausrüstung kaufen will und entsprechend vorsichtig am Wasser auftritt kann mit langen Matchruten die Fliegen direkt auftippen, an so kleinen Bächen eine durchaus praktikable Alternative.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



MefoProf schrieb:


> meiner Ansicht nach ist in so einem Gewässer Besatz *rausgeschmisssenes Geld*. Dazu wird der Schaden in Bezug auf die natürlichen Bestände vermutlich größer sein, als der Nutzen und der Angelspaß ist in so einem Gewässer auch mehr als fragwürdig.



ich würde es auch lassen....


----------



## angler patrick (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ok da sind ja noch ein paar und vor allem ausführliche Antworten gekommen. Erstmal danke dafür. Dann weiß ich jetzt wie ich das so mache. Das die dann so stark nach produzieren hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber wenn ihr das so sagt, dann stimmt das auch so.


----------



## Silberreiher (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo, 

zur Reproduktion noch was. Es ist so, dass Forellen im wesentlichen 3 verschiedenartige Gewässerbereiche brauchen, wenn sie natürlich reproduzieren sollen. In einem natürlichen Bachlauf, finden diese sich normalerweise, und zwar oft wechselnd auf wenigen Metern schon. 

1. Zum laichen brauchen sie kiesigen oder feinkörnig-sandigen Grund, nicht zu grob. An schlammigen Stellen können sie nicht laichen. (Solcher Grund findet sich meist an den flachen, schnell fließenden Stellen. Du kannst während der Laichzeit beobachten, dass sie dort ihre Laichgruben anlegen, dass Kies ist dann dort oft heller, weil sie es aufgewühlt und umgedreht haben...)

2. Die kleinen Nachwuchsfische suchen sich dann ruhige langsam fließende Stellen, oft an Ausspülungen am Ufer, hinter Hindernissen, am Rand von Gumpen... oder auch an flachen Stellen, wo sie vor den großen Fischen und der schnellen Strömung geschützt sind. 

3. Unterstände für die größeren Fische. Abgewachsene Bachforellen brauchen Versteckmöglichkeiten (tiefe Gumpen, Überhängendes Gras, Strömungsindernisse). Die verlassen sie manchmal zur Nahrungssuche und gehen dann auch in flachere Bereiche, die ganz großen und scheuen oft nur nachts... 

Wenn dein Bach alle diese drei Arten von Stellen aufweist, auch wenn die 100erte Meter auseinander liegen sollten, dürftest du mit natürlicher Reproduktion und einem guten Bestand keine Probleme haben. 

Allerdings würde ich wenn möglich nur zur Info und zum Erfahrungsaustausch, auch per mail oder Telefon, schon auch das Gespräch mit dem Vorpächter suchen...

Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



Silberreiher schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich wenn möglich nur zur Info und zum Erfahrungsaustausch, auch per mail oder Telefon, schon auch das Gespräch mit dem Vorpächter suchen...
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Auf dieses sicherlich langjährige Wissen würde ich auf gar keinen Fall verzichten wollen!


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also die 3 Bereiche sind auf jeden Fall gegeben. #6. ich bin heute aber das Gewässer noch einmal komplett auf und ab gelaufen und habe aber keinen einzigen Fisch wegschwimmen sehen. Ist das normal, dass man mal keinen sieht, denn als das Gewässer uns noch nicht gehörte, haben wir eigentlich immer einen gesehen wenn wir entlang gelaufen sind!? Unterschlüpfe, ruhige Gewässerbereiche, schnelle Stellen und kiesieger und sandiger Boden sind auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Also die 3 Bereiche sind auf jeden Fall gegeben. #6. ich bin heute aber das Gewässer noch einmal komplett auf und ab gelaufen und habe aber keinen einzigen Fisch wegschwimmen sehen. *Ist das normal, dass man mal keinen sieht*, denn als das Gewässer uns noch nicht gehörte, haben wir eigentlich immer einen gesehen wenn wir entlang gelaufen sind!? Unterschlüpfe, ruhige Gewässerbereiche, schnelle Stellen und kiesieger und sandiger Boden sind auf jeden Fall da.



brauchst dir wohl keine sorgen machen...kann schon mal vorkommen


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ja das dachte ich mir auch, denn das Wasser ist zur Zeit so wie so ein bisschen trüb im Gegensatz zum Sommer, ist ja auch normal. Werde den Bach die nächsten paar Wochen auf jeden Fall noch ein paar mal ablaufen, mal schaun was man dann so im Wasser alles erkennen kann.


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Da die Bafos zum Laichen bachaufwärts ziehen,ist es gut möglich,das keine Fische momentan zu sehen sind.
Habe etwas geduld,und nächstes Jahr wird wieder Fisch da sein.
Oder du schaust nochmal genau-findest du wieder keine Forellen,
zeigt das wohl,das die natürliche Vermehrung in vollem gange ist


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ja, ich werde am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich noch einmal die Strecke ablaufen und noch mal genau schaun. Am Sonntag dann nochmal genau schaun und wenn ich dann noch keine gesehen habe, dann weiß ich ja was da so läuft! Ehrlich gesagt ich hoffe, dass ich keine sehe.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

es laichen doch nur die fische, die dazu in der lage sind.die kleineren sollten aber noch vor ort sein.....


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Und nicht vergessen dass bei den niedrigen Temperaturen oft auch weniger Fisch zu sehen ist als im Sommer da sie inaktiver sein können und/oder in tiefen Löchern oder so stehen.


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Stimmt, aber ich werde trotzdem nochmal die Strecke ablaufen, dann komme ich erst mal ein wenig an die frische Luft und zudem kann ich mein Gewässer noch genauer erkunden. Kann ich eigentlich Glück haben und Forellen beim laichen sehen?
Wäre mal interessant wie das so aussieht.


----------



## MefoProf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

die Laichzeit liegt normalerweise in den Monaten Oktober, November und Dezember. Das ist also schon längst überstanden. 

Die kleineren Fische ziehen in der Zeit weg. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Schon bei leichter Trübung, starker Strömung und höherem Wasserstand wie jetzt im Winter wirst du kaum noch Fische zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Naja ok dann werde ich wohl keine mehr beim laichen beobachten können. Ist ja auch egal, vielleicht habe ich das Glück und sehe eine Forelle einfach so. Versuchen werde ich es!


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ja,stimmt,kommt halt immer drauf an.
Habe einen ähnlichen Bach,und auch dort ist keine Bafo mehr zu sehen.
Ich gehe davon aus das das Absteigen der Fische länger dauert,
vill um energie zu sparen nach dem kräftezehrenden Laichakt?
Werde auf jeden fall die Tage mal die Gumpen genauer beobachten,wär schon intressant zu wissen.
Oder wie gesagt,man übersieht einfach die Forellen,aber normal,wären welche da,und das in so nem rinnsaal-müßten sie ja trotzdem flüchten,inaktiv oder nicht


----------



## MefoProf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

zur richtigen Zeit kann man die Fische sehr gut dabei beobachten, sofern der Wasserstand nicht zu hoch ist. 

Die Laichbetten sind leicht auszumachen. Einfach nach frisch aufgeschlagenen Kieselsteinen Ausschau halten. Am Anfang, also stromaufwärts, findet das Ganze dann meist statt.


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein. Wie viele von diesen Eiern werden denn eigentlich groß? also so im durchschnitt, oder kann man das gar nicht sagen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

auf alle fälle nur die wenigsten.....gurgel doch mal


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hab ich schon und da habe ich nichts gefunden, deswegen hab ich gedacht ich frag gleich mal nach. Das ist aber schade, dass nur wenig überleben.


----------



## MefoProf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

das kann pauschal nicht sagen, da das eben auch immer von den Umweltbedingungen abhängt, aber du kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass die Anzahl der Nachkommen in einem halbwegs guten Gewässer weitaus höher sein wird, als das Gewässer beherbergen und ernähren kann.


----------



## Silberreiher (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo Patrick, 

Forellenweibchen ("Rogner") legen je nach Größe viele Hundert bis einige tausend Eier PRO Weibchen. 

Wenn da nur 5% oder weniger selber wieder zu laichbereiten adulten Forellen werden, ist das schon weit mehr als dein Bach an Fischen verkraften könnte, wenn keine Abwanderung oder weitere Dezimierung stattfinden würde... 

Viele Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## angler patrick (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

ok, dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen um den Bestand machen. ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage und zwar wie lang brauchen denn die neu geschlüpften bis sie so um die 32 cm sind?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> ok, dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen um den Bestand machen. ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage und zwar wie lang brauchen denn die neu geschlüpften bis sie so um die 32 cm sind?



Das ist ebenfalls ohne genaue Untersuchung des Nahrungsangebotes nicht zu sagen. In so kleinen Gewässern kann es sogar sein, dass die Forellen nie an die 32 cm herankommen. In anderen wiederum wachsen sie, bei angepasster Bestandsdichte, sehr gut ab. Dabei ist die Bestandsdichte logischerweise ein wesentlicher Faktor für das abwachsen.

So ein kleiner Bach bietet ein spannendes und anspruchsvolles angeln. Aber man muss dabei sehr behutsam vorgehen, denn dort werden keine Massen an fangfähigen Fischen zu erwarten sein.

Zusätzlicher Besatz bringt nichts, weil die überzähligen Fische recht schnell abwandern werden.

Nach meinen subjektiven Beobachtungen an solchen Kleingewässern, die ich nicht wissenschaftlich belegen kann, werden die meisten größeren Forellen nach der Laichzeit gefangen. Das sind dann solche, die die Rückkehr nach dem Laichen verbummelt haben. Zum Sommer hin und während des Sommers gibt es dann nur sehr wenige größere Standforellen. Zum Herbst hin, also kurz vor der Schonzeit, gehen dann die ersten Aufsteiger an den Haken. 

An solchen Gewässern ist jedenfalls eine sehr extensive Beangelung angesagt.


----------



## angler patrick (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also dann hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal, dass mein Gewässer eines von denen ist, in dem die Fische gut wachsen. Dann kann ich ja eigentlich schon jetzt dann nach der Schonzeit (dauert ja nicht mehr lange) schon an meinen neuen Bach gehn und ein bisschen angeln. Und was meinst du mit extensive Beangelung?, weil bei google steht, dass das ausgedehnt uns so heißt und ich weis nicht was das mit angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## smithie (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

extensiv = nicht intensiv

Du musst bei so einem kleinen Gewässer sehr vorsichtig sein, wieviel Du entnimmst.
Die Bewirtschaftung sollte mit viel Vorsicht und Fingerspitzengefühl passieren.

So ein kleiner Bach wird kein "Fischproduktionsgewässer".


----------



## angler patrick (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Achso, dass ist damit gemeint, Danke.
Ich weiß, dass ich nicht zu viele entnehmen darf, deswegen wollten wir ja auch eigentlich besetzten, aber wenn ihr alle schreibt, dass das rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, dann lassen wir das und entnehmen einfach nicht so viele.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Achso, dass ist damit gemeint, Danke.
> Ich weiß, dass ich nicht zu viele entnehmen darf, deswegen wollten wir ja auch eigentlich besetzten, aber wenn ihr alle schreibt, dass das rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, dann lassen wir das und entnehmen einfach nicht so viele.




Genau #6

Die spannendste Art, in so einem Bach Forellen zu fangen ist übrigens auf Sicht. D.h., Du pirschst Dich an bis Du eine Forelle siehst, und versuchst genau diese zu fangen indem Du den Köder richtig plazierst. Das ist sehr schwierig, aber ungemein spannend und befriedigend wenn´s klappt.


----------



## angler patrick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ja das ist wohl die spannendste Methode zu angeln. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren und mich dann auch freuen wenn es klappt.


----------



## Sneep (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo,

das Abgehen des Baches taugt leider nicht dazu, den Bestand abzuschätzen. Du wirst nur einen Bruchteil der Fische erkennen. Vor allem die Anzahl der Jungtiere ist so nicht zu bestimmen. Das ist aber wichtig, um zu sehen, ob der Altersaufbau stimmt.

Auch die Suche nach Laichgruben hilft nicht immer weiter. Nicht jeder helle Fleck ist eine Laichgrube. Oft ist nur ein Angler oder eine Kuh durchgewatet.

Um zu sehen ob eine Vermehrung stattfindet, sollte man im April-Mai auf flachen Kiesflächen nach Forellenbrut Ausschau halten. Bei jedem Fischchen, welches einzeln steht, kann man von einer Forelle ausgehen.

Den Gesamtbestand kann man nur durch eine E-Befischung ermitteln. Diese wäre hier angebracht und auch vertretbar, da sie ja die Basis für alle weiteren Hegemaßnahmen bildet. 

Was die Entnahme betrifft, so teile ich die Mehrheitsmeinung nicht. Solange ich das Mindestmaß so festlege, dass jede Forelle mindestens 1x laichen kann, kann und sollte ich, größere Fische getrost entnehmen, zumindest die, die ich überhaupt fange.:q

Damit beantwortet sich indirekt auch deine Frage nach der Überlebensrate der Eier. Es überleben genau so viele Eier und Brütlinge, wie es im Bach freie Reviere gibt.

Wenn ein großer Standfisch entnommen wird, gibt es darunter eine Kettenreaktion von "Beförderungen". Das heißt, viele jüngere Fische finden jetzt ein Revier, dass ihrem Alter angemessen ist.

Zum Alter einer 32 cm Forelle. Wie bereits erwähnt sehr unterschiedlich. Ich habe schon BF vom 15 cm gesehen, die vollwertigen Laich ausgebildet hatten.

In einem "durchschnittlichen" Bach dürfte eine 32 cm BF 3-4 Jahre alt sein. In Hochlagen der Mittelgebirge aber auch 8 und mehr Jahre.

SnEEp


----------



## angler patrick (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ok, dann werde ich im April-Main mal nach solchen Stellen nach Forellenbrut ausschau halten. Also E-Fischerei möchte ich eigentlich nicht betreiben, ich weiß da kann den Fischen nichts passieren, aber ich möchte das irgendwie nicht. Wann ist den eine Forelle in so einem Bach laichbereit? Ist das anders wie in einem Forellenweiher oder genauso? Das habe ich schon mitbekommen, dass ich die größeren Forellen entnehmen soll, damit junge wieder nach kommen.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Teichforellen Laichen nicht,die werden eher Leichen  |evil:
Im Ernst,Flussfische im Stillwasser haben ein überdurchschnittliches Wachstum,sind also nicht mit denen im Bach gleichzusetzen,da diese viel mehr Energie verbrauchen um in der Strömung zu bleiben.
Wenn du den Bach gepachtet hast und deine ersten Angelversuche machst schaue dir die Fische (alle größen) genau an.Altfische haben deutlichere Farben,kräftigere Köpfe -sollte das schon bei ü30 sein hast du eher langsam wachsende Fische.Das ist nicht negativ,nur dem Gewässer und der natürlichen Nahrung angepasst.


----------



## Sneep (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo,

die Laichzeit der BF ist sehr stark abhängig vom Gewässer und vom Stamm. Das reicht von Oktober bis Januar.

Deshalb sind angepasste Stämme so wichtig.

Laicht der Stamm zu früh, verhungert die Brut, weil es nach dem Schlupf noch an Nahrung fehlt. 
Laichen die Fische zu spät, sind nach dem Schlupf die besten Standplätze von anderen Brütlingen besetzt. Auf ungeeigneten Standplätzen sinken aber die Überlebensraten deutlich ab.

sneep


----------



## angler patrick (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ok, dann werde ich mir die Forellen gut ansehen, wenn ich eine fange. Ist ja noch Schonzeit. Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die alle schön zur richtigen Zeit laichen.#6:q


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

ich bins nochmal,
waren heute nochmal am Bach und sind ihn abgelaufen. Das Wasser war heute sehr klar und man konnte immer bis zum Boden schauen. Also außer an den paar tiefen Stellen. Wir haben keine einzige Forelle gesehen, auch da nicht, wo sie im Sommer immer gestanden sind. Wir machen uns nun schon Gedanken, ob wir nicht doch besetzten sollten, was sagt ihr dazu? Da wir KEINE EINZIGE gesehen haben.

MFG


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Bei uns am Bach sieht man die wilden Bachforellen auch  nicht, was daran liegt das sie versteckt in ihrem Unterstand lauern. Du kannst ja mal in die Gumpen Maden oder Würmer schmeissen, damit sollten  sie sich rauslocken lassen.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> ich bins nochmal,
> waren heute nochmal am Bach und sind ihn abgelaufen. Das Wasser war heute sehr klar und man konnte immer bis zum Boden schauen. Also außer an den paar tiefen Stellen. Wir haben keine einzige Forelle gesehen, auch da nicht, wo sie im Sommer immer gestanden sind. Wir machen uns nun schon Gedanken, ob wir nicht doch besetzten sollten, was sagt ihr dazu? Da wir KEINE EINZIGE gesehen haben.
> 
> MFG



sorry aber wie oft denn nun noch, mit "den bach abgehen" wirst du die wenigsten forellen zu gesicht bekommen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Werde ich mal versuchen, aber wenn da dann auch nichts passiert? Und auserdem soviele Gumpen haben wir nicht im Gewässer, sodass da viele Fische drin stehen können. So viele werden also nicht vorhanden sein.


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Aber wenn ich doch keine einzige sehe dann stimmt doch was nicht, das Wasser war KLAR man konnte alles sehen, sogar einen Reifen haben wir entdeckt. Also ich glaube das nicht, dass die einfach weg sind.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Bafos stehen nicht nur in den Gumpen, sollte nur ein Beispiel sein. Andere mögliche Standorte sind etwa versunkene Bäume, große Steine, unterspülte Ufer etc...


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

es können immer nur so viele da sein wie es entsprechende standplätze gibt und entsprechend dem nahrungsaufkommen.
wenn ein gewässer nun mal nur diese sachen für die zahl x an fisch hergibt, nützt dir auch ein zusätzlicher besatz nichts.
wenn du willst, daß sich die forellen stapeln, dann mußt du dir nen fp zulegen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Es gibt ja genug Stellen, an denen sich die Fische aufhalten können, aber da sind ja keine, unter Bäumen und so haben wir doch auch drunter geschaut. Was bedeutet fp?


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Unter dem von dir gesichteten Reifen könnte zum Beispiel eine Bafo stehen, aber wie schon mehrmals gesagt, man sieht so gut wie nie Bafos auf freier Strecke. Flusskrebse kann man auch nicht vom Ufer aus beobachten, trotzdem gibt es sie in vielen Bächen.
 Unter einen Baum schauen ist ein bisschen naiv, Bafos sind Meister im Verstecken und lauern, die findest du nicht auf diese Weise.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Es gibt ja genug Stellen, an denen sich die Fische aufhalten können, aber da sind ja keine, unter Bäumen und so haben wir doch auch drunter geschaut. Was bedeutet fp?



fp = forellenpuff

wenn ihr keine gesehen habt, bedeutet das nicht, das keine da sind, "richtige wildforellen" bekommst du seltenst zu gesicht.
da mußt du schon wie ein indianer am gewässer herumpirschen.
sind eben nicht "dumm" die bachforellchen.
wenn die insektenzeit wieder los geht und die forellen wieder steigen, solltest du dir mal zeit nehmen und den bach beobachten.
du wirst wesentlich mehr sehen als um die jetzige zeit.

asntonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also gut ich glaube ich habs verstanden. Nicht besetzten! Aber das Gewässer sollt ich schon noch ein bisschen genauer betrachten, oder? Also über das Jahr.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

richtig so lange du nichts genaues weißt über den bestand und über die ertragfähikeit des baches,finger weg von besatz.
und wie schon so oft gesagt, alleine durch beobachten, wirst du dies nicht in erfahrung bringen.
effektiv ist, wie sneep schon sagte, ne e-abfischung.
aber heir eben genehmigungen etc beachten.
dann hast du erst mal den ungefähren bestand.
dann müßtest du noch in erfahrung bringen was dein bach so hergeben würde.
und dann aber erst dann solltest du an besatz denken und wenn dann nicht mit fremden stämmen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ok, aber eine e-befischung möchte ich eigentlich nicht machen. Kann ich auch einfach ein bisschen angeln (also nicht zu viel, aber halt ein paar entnehmen) und dann einfach die gefangenen wieder zurück besetzen oder ist das nicht so gut?


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

wirst du so einfach auch nicht können/dürfen.
wenn du nen pachtvertrag hast, müßtest du bei der gewässergröße hier bei uns auch einen hegeplan vorlegen bei der fischereibehörde und genehmigen lassen.
darin ist dann besatz etc geregelt.
ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also wir haben das schon so geregelt, dass wir mit diesem Pachvertrag angeln dürfen und auch nach besetzten also das wir halt wollen. Aber theoretisch geht das schon, oder? Also angeln und die gefangenen nach besetzten?


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Also wir haben das schon so geregelt, dass wir mit diesem Pachvertrag angeln dürfen und auch nach besetzten also das wir halt wollen. Aber theoretisch geht das schon, oder? Also angeln und die gefangenen nach besetzten?



welches bl betrifft das denn.
die sachen mit pachtverträgen hegeplänen etc. sind eigentlich in allen bundesländern so ungefähr gleich geregelt, hier und da gibts abweichungen bezüglich gewässerrgrößen, fristen etc.
eigentlich sollten auch pachtverträge der zustimmung der fischereibehörde bedürfen ab ner bestimmten gewässergröße.
wenn du pech hast, hast du einen ungültigen pachtvertrag.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also der Bach gehört eigentlich einem kleinen Dorf mit so ungefähr 50 Einwohnern und gehört halt zu unserem Dorf. Der Bach wurde frei und dann haben die Dorfbewohner einen Nachpächter gesucht. Das Dorf hat das Nutzungsrecht und mit denen haben wir halt einen Pachtvertrag geschlossen. Die haben aber auch nichts dagegen. Also da ist eigentlich schon alles rechtens.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Also der Bach gehört eigentlich einem kleinen Dorf mit so ungefähr 50 Einwohnern und gehört halt zu unserem Dorf. Der Bach wurde frei und dann haben die Dorfbewohner einen Nachpächter gesucht. Das Dorf hat das Nutzungsrecht und mit denen haben wir halt einen Pachtvertrag geschlossen. Die haben aber auch nichts dagegen. Also da ist eigentlich schon alles rechtens.



gehört der bach der gemeinde, oder einzelnen privatleuten?
hat die gemeinde das fischereirecht oder die einzelnen privatleute?
fragen über fragen.
welches bundesland.
was glaubst du wie viele denken sie haben einen gültigen pachtvertrag obwohl es nicht an dem ist.
so lange die behörde keinen wind davon bekommt, mag das gehen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Also der Bach gehört der Gemeinde. Ich wohne in Bayern und der Bach ist auch in Bayern. Die Gemeinde hat auch das Recht. Das kann ich mir schon denken, dass viele keinen gültigen Vertrag haben, ich hoffe, dass es bei uns nicht so der Fall ist.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

fischereigesetz bayern:

(2) 1 Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden; die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht
für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 . 2 Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und
Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten
artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter
Lebensgemeinschaften. 3 Soweit Besatzmaßnahmen erforderlich sind, insbesondere zum Aufbau und
zur Stützung eines Fischbestands, ist ein Besatz aus gesunden, den Verhältnissen im Gewässer
möglichst nahestehenden Beständen vorzunehmen.

1 Der Pachtvertrag bedarf zu seiner Gültigkeit der Schriftform. 2 Eine von dem Pächter und dem
Verpächter zu unterzeichnende Ausfertigung ist von dem Verpächter binnen acht Tagen nach dem
Abschluss des Vertrags bei der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde zu hinterlegen, in deren Bezirk das
Fischwasser gelegen ist. 3 Diese Bestimmungen gelten entsprechend für Rechtsgeschäfte im Sinn
des Art. 25 Abs. 6 Satz 1 .

euer bach fällt unter das fischereigesetz bayern
also lies dir mal die entsprechenden punkte durch im fischereigesetz und dann könnt ihr weitersehen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Naja der Pachvertrag ist ja schon unterschrieben und alles geklärt. Das ist schon alles so in Ordnung. Bei unserem Weiher haben wir es auch nicht anders gemacht und da passt ja auch alles.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Naja der Pachvertrag ist ja schon unterschrieben und alles geklärt. Das ist schon alles so in Ordnung. Bei unserem Weiher haben wir es auch nicht anders gemacht und da passt ja auch alles.



na dann viel glück mit deinem bach ins lederhosenland#h


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*



angler patrick schrieb:


> Naja der Pachvertrag ist ja schon unterschrieben und alles geklärt. Das ist schon alles so in Ordnung. Bei unserem Weiher haben wir es auch nicht anders gemacht und da passt ja auch alles.



na dann ist ja gut nur besetzen dürft ihr eben nicht nach gutdünken.
der weiher ist ne andere sache, dieser könnte als geschlossenes gewässer gezählt haben(je nach größe usw.) hier gelten dann viele punkte des fischereigesetzes nicht.
für euren bach siehts da anders aus , hier wird die behörde sicheliuch kommen und nach hegeplänen fragen.

antonio


----------



## angler patrick (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

@dorschwilli 306
Danke, danke

und diese Pläne bekomme ich von den Kreisverwaltungsbehörde?


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

vordrucke ja ausfüllen muß sie der pächter selber.

antonio


----------



## Onkel Kai (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hm... Mich würde nachdem ich jetzt alles gelesen hab mal interessieren wie es weiter ging...


----------



## angler patrick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo Leute,

da jetzt unser Umbau zu Hause abgeschlossen ist, hatte ich gestern mal Zeit, um am Bach ein wenig zu angeln. Ich hatte auch Erfolg. Und zwar habe ich 2 Bachforellen in den Größen 27 cm und 35 cm gefangen. Ich habe zudem noch 3 weitere Bisse bekommen, allerdings habe ich diese nicht gefangen. 2 weitere Fische habe ich wegschwimmen sehen. Ich habe mit einer Posenmontage und Wurm geangelt.

Werde wahrscheinlich diese Woche noch das andere Stück des Baches beangeln.

MFG angler patrick


----------



## angler patrick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Servus,

ich möchte euch mal mitteilen, wie es bis jetzt aussieht, nachdem ihr mir viele Tipps gegeben habt, auch wenn ich damals nicht so einsichtig war, habt ihr recht gehabt. Danke nochmal dafür. :q

Ich habe letztes Jahr und auch dieses Jahr schon viel Zeit am Gewässer verbracht (fast immer ohne Angel). Wenn ich mal angeln war, habe ich meistens etwas gefangen und habe nur insgesamt 4 Fische aus dem Gewässer entnommen, allerdings habe ich mehr gefangen nur halt wieder released. Ich habe zudem trotzdem sehr viele Fische wegschwimmen gesehn und zwar in allen Größen. Auch die gefangen Fische hatten sehr unterschiedliche Maße, da war von  47 - 14 cm alles dabei.

Besetzt haben wir bis heute nicht und man sieht immer wieder Fische. Laichgruben konnte ich keine entdecken, aber ich denke die Fische ziehen trotzdem selber nach.

Wie im anderen Thread geschrieben, werde ich jetzt mal vorsichtig die richtig störenden Äste, bzw. die Äste, die fast kein Wasser durch lassen entfernen, sodass ich ein Fischhaltiges, gepflegtes Gewässer habe, welches keinen Besatz benötigt.

Anbei schicke ich noch ein paar Bilder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sneep (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo Patrick,

Ein wirklich schöner Bach.
Nicht unbedingt für den Gentleman Fliegenfischer.

Hier muss man noch auf dem Bauch rutschen um zum Fisch zu kommen. In dem Bach gibt es mit Sicherheit wenig dumme Forellen. Wer hier überlebt, ist mit Sicherheit fit.

Die beiden Forellen auf den Fotos, deuten aber darauf hin, dass es keinen durchgehenden Stamm gib, dafür ist ihre Zeichnung zu verschieden. Es sind halt mit dem früheren Besatz verschiedene Stämme  besetzt worden. Das ist aber fast überall so. Nur sehr wenige Gewässer haben noch einen unverfälschten Stamm.
Hier kann man nur eines machen, nicht mehr besetzen und abwarten, bis sich die fittesten und am besten angepassten Tiere langfristig durchsetzen und einen eigenen Stamm begründen. Mit Besatz drehe ich diese Anpassung immer wieder zurück.

Es freut mich, auch einmal ein Reaktion zu bekommen.
Da kann man seine eigenen Vorstellungen einmal mit der Wirklichkeit vergleichen (was nicht immer schön ist):q

Alles gute mit deinem Bach.

Sneep


----------



## angler patrick (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Ja es ist nicht leicht eine zu fangen, weil meistens huschen die Fisch schon weg, bevor der Köder überhaupt im Wasser ist.

Ja das stimmt, die anderen Forellen hatten auch eine andere Zeichnung (leider), aber vielleicht ist ja irgendwann mal nur noch ein Stamm im Gewässer.

War heute erst wieder am Bach und habe wieder 4 Fische weghuschen sehen, eine davon war glaube ich ein bisschen größer, was die für Wellen im Wasser verursacht hat.

Danke.

MFG


----------



## angler patrick (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellen im kleinen Bach*

Hallo nochmal, 

Ich habe noch eine Frage ob die Fische über unser Wehr abhauen können. In der Wand ist unten ein Loch damit in diesen Bachabschnitt auch Wasser läuft. Der Rest läuft rechts in den Bachabschnitt. Jetzt die Frage: können die Fische rechts über das Wehr abhauen? Durch das Loch können sie schon oder? Das Wasser fließt rechts eigentlich sehr steil nach unten. 

Ps unser Abschnitt ist rechts das linke gehört jemand anders

MFG


----------

